# Bulk Deals und gratis Boilies – Angling Direct stockt Bait-Bereich auf



## David von Angling Direct (29. März 2022)

„*Noch mehr Bait*“ heißt es derzeit bei Angling Direct. Der Angelgerätehändler mit brandneuen Headquarter in Venlo hat sein Futter-Portfolio um viele neue Produkte und Marken erweitert. On top erwarten euch Bulk Deals und gratis Boilies – wir haben alle Infos …
Für 50€ bestellen und gratis Imperial Baits erhalten Im Rahmen des Venlos Openings läuft bei Angling Direct eine weitere Futter-Aktion, die für viele Kunden interessant sein könnte. Ab einem Bestellwert von 50€ legt AD ein Kilogramm Imperial Baits kostenlos dazu. Durchmesser und Sorte können dabei frei bestimmt werden. Ein interessantes Schmankerl, um in das Portfolio von IB zu schnuppern. Um die Aktion wahrzunehmen müsst ihr das Produkt (1kg Imperial Baits Boilies eurer Wahl) in den Warenkorb legen. Der Preis wird anschließend automatisch von eurer Bestellung abgezogen. Hier gelangt ihr direkt zur Bait-Range von Imperial Baits:




__





						Imperial Baits | Boilies | Pop-Ups | Amino Gel | Angel-Marke
					

Imperial Baits Köder | Pop-Ups | Liquids | Jetzt bei Angling Direct erhältlich, unser Preis-Checker garantiert bestes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Wir haben eine große Auswahl an Produkten von diesem Lieferanten. Kostenlose Lieferung verfügbar.




					www.anglingdirect.de
				










*Bulk Deal*
„4 für 3“ heißt der CC Moore Bulk Deal, im Klartext: drei Tüten Boilies à fünf Kilo Live System, Pacific Tuna oder Odyssey XXX bestellen und eine Vierte kostenlos dazu bekommen. Dabei könnt ihr den Durchmesser frei bestimmen. 15mm, 18mm und 24mm stehen zur Wahl und sollten die meisten Einsatzbereich abdecken:








						CC Moore 5kg Fishing Boilies - Mix & Match - kaufe drei, erhalte eine Packung gratis
					

Hauptmerkmale Pacific Tuna Boilies Eigenschaften:  Hohe Löslichkeit und Verdaulichkeit, gerade auch in kaltem Wasser Intensiver, reichhaltiger, lang anhaltender, natürlich salziger Fischgeschmack Offene Textur für schnelle Diffusion und maximalen Lockstoffaustritt Intensives, unverwechselbares...




					www.anglingdirect.de


----------

